# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ð½Ñ

## Claytonvip

Ð*ÐÐ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐºÐ°Ð» Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹, Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾-: Ð½ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð½Ð° ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ Ñ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð° Ð³Ð¸Ð±ÐµÐ»Ñ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐºÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð» ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð»Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾-Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¸Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð¯ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶Ð°Ð» Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² ÐºÐ»Ð¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð², ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ»ÑÐ» ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð»ÑÐ±Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ðº Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð*ÐÐ Ð²ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾ÑÐµÐº ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°Ð» ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ñ 1-Ð³Ð¾ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð² ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐµÐºÐ° Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   Ð*Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð¢ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿ ÑÐ°Ð·Ð±ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾! Ð¯ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ñ Ð·ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÑ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµÑÑ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð¡Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² https://www.kramatorsk.info/?view&10144 ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¢ÐÐÐÐ¢ 3 Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð±ÑÐ»Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ Ð·Ð°Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð»ÑÑÑÑÑ Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ ÐÐ¡Ð ÐÐÐÐÐ*ÐÐÐÐ¢ÐÐ«Ð Ð¯ÐÐ! Ð¨Ð¸Ð·Ð´ÐµÑ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÐ¿ÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð°Ð»Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼Ñ, Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð², Ð²ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ°ÐµÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¸ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾-: Ð½ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼, Ð° Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð´Ð° ÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ðº Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð·ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð²ÐµÑ ÐµÑÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¶ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð©Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÐºÑÐ´Ð° Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ Ð¸ Ð¾Ð± ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ° ÑÐµÑÑÑÐ° Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·; Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ´ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. ÐÑ Ð¸ ÐºÑÐ°Ð¹Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ: Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ð¼ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, Ð½Ð¾ ÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐµ!  ÐÑÐµÐ´ÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð»ÑÐµÐ¼ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° 90% ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ðµ 100 Ð²ÑÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº ÑÐ¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ñ.Ð´. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ´Ð°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ðº Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. ÐÐ½ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð´Ð° Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐµÑÑÑ!

----------

